# Κόκκινα τα χείλη σου φωτιά/ο ήλιος να γελά



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know what these two sentences mean since I find them very odd structures.
Here is the context:

Πράσινο της θάλασσας το χρώμα
Κόκκινα τα χείλη σου φωτιά
Όμορφη που ήταν η αγάπη
Κάτω εμείς και πάνω ο ήλιος να γελά
(Ντίρι ντίρι, Κώστας Μπίγαλης)

Φιλικά
Κάρλος από την Ισπανία


----------



## konos

"Your lips are red like fire". 
The second one is used to indicate immense happiness, I suppose.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much for your kind answer, but I don't know how to translate "ο ήλιος να γελά" correctly since it is a strange structure.

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## velisarius

The last line is  elliptic.
_
Όμορφη που ήταν η αγάπη
Κάτω εμείς και πάνω ο ήλιος να γελά

How wonderful love was
(with) us down here (in the boat) and (with) the sun laughing up above._


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

@velisarius, the structure which you mentioned is used to exclaim? Όμορφη που ήταν η αγάπη; 
Δεν το ήξερα. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες δομές για να κάνεις επιφώνημα;


----------



## velisarius

_*Τι* όμορφη που ήταν η αγάπη! _ This is the standard way to say it.

_Πόσο όμορφη ήταν η αγάπη! _You probably already know this one.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το τι δεν έχει τόνο;


----------



## velisarius

Νομίζω, όχι.


_Τι όμορφη που είσαι όταν κλαις._


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ. Νομίζω ότι δεν φέρνει τόνο πράγματι.


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ. Νομίζω ότι δεν φέρνει τόνο πράγματι.


Οι μόνες μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις οι οποίες παίρνουν τόνο όταν χρησιμοποιούνται σε ερώτηση είναι το "που" και το "πως".


----------



## Αγγελος

Να + subjunctive is a way of expressing an action  very vividly.
Και να πιάσει μια βροχή! = And you won't believe the rain that started to fall!
Να πέφτουν κεραυνοί κι αυτός να κάθεται = Bolts of lightning were falling and he was just sitting there.
Εγώ να του φωνάζω κι αυτός να μην ακούει τίποτε = I kept yelling at him but he couldn't hear anything (or: he wouldn't listen to anything I said)
The construction may perhaps be compared to the absolute use of de + infinitive in French.


----------



## jcot05

Αγγελο, δυσκολεύω λίγο να δω σε τι σκέφτεσαι όταν αναφέρεις στο _absolute use of de + infinitive in French_. Πρόκειται για το "infinitif de narration" ;

Εγώ να του φωνάζω κι αυτός να μην ακούει τίποτε = Moi de l’appeler et lui de ne pas m'entendre
Και να πιάσει μια βροχή! = Et la pluie de commencer à tomber

Η χρήση αυτή είναι λίγο της επίσημης γλώσσας, δεν θα την ακούσεις πολύ συχνά. Αλλά ίσως σκεφτόσουνα για κάτι άλλο; Μ' ενδιαφέρει να ξέρω αν υπάρχει μία ευθεία γαλλική μετάφραση για τις προτάσεις αυτές.


----------



## Αγγελος

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα. Δεν θυμόμουν ότι λέγεται infinitif de narration.


----------

